# Best Equine Massage course?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This one right here, and you learn that chiro & massage go hand in hand. I have used the instructor for my horses for over 20 years now. I have had her bring students to work on my horses as well.
http://www.helenjwoods.com/


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to add, she is qualified to certify you.


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

I've seen her website before too actually. I'm not sure that would be a good fit, as I do have two young children, so I can't just up and leave for two months. As for certification, equine massage isn't regulated, so at this point it's just a title for the sake of a title. Graduates of Equine Rehab are also certified, as are the grads of equissage, D'Arcy Lane, BCCET, Equinology, etc.


----------



## CopperGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been reading about and practicing (at home) the Masterson Method myself, created by Jim Masterson. https://mastersonmethod.com/ I have had really good success with this but in order to get certified with this program you have to have previous training . . . so I started researching some different opptions. The Equissage looks like a good deal and it is all online. I have been trying to stick with schools that are accredited through the National Certification Board for Therapeutic Massage and Bodywork Organization (NCBTMB).


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

I just googled the NCBTMB website, and didn't find any information on recognized equine massage schools. From what I can tell they deal with *human* massage and body work. It's been my experience that equine massage is not yet regulated by a governing body, though the different schools are recognized by different associations and organizations. You can go to school at one place and get certification through one organization, but not another. Which is what I find makes it difficult to pick a school.

I've been contemplating learning it on my own as well. Though I haven't even heard of the masterson method, may take a look at that. I've picked up some of the text books I've seen that are needed for some of the other courses, but what's really worrying me is the practical part of learning. I'm fine learning theory on my own, but the practical is the hard part.


----------

